# Setting up quarantine tank before DT is cycled.



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

My foray into reef keeping is well underway with one small issue...the setup of my DT has been delayed for 4 months now but hopefully I will be able to start it shortly. I've got all my equipment sorted out and over 50lbs of LR has been hanging out in a brute trashcan for 2 months (weekly water changes et al.)

Can't say I'm excited by the prospect of cycling the tank for another few weeks/months and only then being able to start aquiring fish and quarantining them for another 4-8 weeks. 

Would you guys see any issues with starting up quarantine tank with a few fish at the same time as I begin to cycle the DT? Of course no livestock would be transferred to the DT until the cycle has been completed and slow introduction of CUC then fish and then much later corals...

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

First.. I hope your live rock has a heater and a powerhead to circulate the water... Without these the rock will 'die'

Anyway.. 
One of the main items in a quarantine tank is the "bacteria" from a heathly tank. Typically this is a sponge that has been in the tank (for about a month) that gets put in the QT tank. This makes sure there is bacteria present.

In your case, you dont have a "live" sponge to start your quarantine keeping fish alive will be an issue.

You either have to wait.... Or go to another trusted reefer who will let you have a 'used' sponge or something with live bacteria on it.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Kweli said:


> First.. I hope your live rock has a heater and a powerhead to circulate the water... Without these the rock will 'die'
> 
> Anyway..
> One of the main items in a quarantine tank is the "bacteria" from a heathly tank. Typically this is a sponge that has been in the tank (for about a month) that gets put in the QT tank. This makes sure there is bacteria present.
> ...


nothing but the best for my live pet rocks - Titanium heater controlled by a RKE, two powerheads and even running phosban reactor to keep phosphates checked (I know it isn't necessary but I have it at hand so what the hell). 
I understand the bacteria needs to establish colonies on the sponge, but could I not jump start that process by putting a HOB filter with a sponge on my LR holding tank?

thanks.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

You would only need to put the sponge in the container, not the whole HOB system.
That should work.. As long as there are no nitrates/ammonia..

From the reading i did, its a few weeks before the bacteria populates the sponge.

If your in etobicoke i can give you one too


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Kweli said:


> You would only need to put the sponge in the container, not the whole HOB system.
> That should work.. As long as there are no nitrates/ammonia..
> 
> From the reading i did, its a few weeks before the bacteria populates the sponge.
> ...


That is very generous of you Kweli  and I may just take you up on the offer. I'll have to check the nitrates and ammonia since I haven't been keeping up with the tests seeing as I've been doing weekly water changes of 25-50%


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

If your water isnt showing any Nitrates (or ni/amm) then you shouldnt really need to change that much water... esp since you dont even have livestock yet


----------

